# Snorkle Help!



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

I snorkled my 93 Big Bear 350 using 2'' pipe. When I fire it up it will idle fine, when I give it gas it sputters and pops until I give it full throttle. I will jet it if I have to but is there anything I can do to the snorkle to keep from having to jet it? Such as using bigger/smaller pipe, carb adjustments, ect. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Could try a reducer in the end of the snork to reduce some airflow.. probably getting too much air?


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Thats what I was thinking, I put my hand over half of the snorkle and most of the sputter and poppin quit


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thats what it is then. I'd try just a reducer for now and see if that helps enough to stop the spitting.


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Ok I'll give it a shot, Thanks for your help!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No prob. If that doesnt work you'll probably end up having to jet up some. Or maybe try going back and changing your upright to a 1-1/2" to reduce some airflow.


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

If this doesn't work then I'll probably end up getting the stage 1 dynojet, they are only about $50 for my bike


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah shouldnt be too bad w/ only 1 carb.. lol nothing like trying to jet a brute!


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Lol I bet!


----------

